# Foundation Bred Focus



## JWC sr. (Dec 19, 2014)

I have asked this question before on the forum, but with the new folks posting from around the Shetland world I thought I would ask it again.

Last year we decided to focus a little more on the foundation bred horses in our herd.

I think we are going to see a lot more interest in that segment of the Shetland world. Personally while I love the look and style of the classics. I find I also love that little heavier and sculpted look of a good foundation horse.






How does everyone else feel about the foundation horses.


----------



## amysue (Dec 20, 2014)

I love my foundation ponies! Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the modern ponies too and I have one mare who reminds me of a small saddlebred, very beautiful. However I have a soft spot for the older style foundation ponies. That is what I grew up with, it's what I enjoy training with most and personally, I find that these are what most of my buyers are looking for. I feel that they mare wonderful children's mounts and very comfortable driving horses.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 6, 2015)

Amy, I think you are right on all counts. I love to watch the Moderns work with all the extreme movement they have, but we are leaving them for someone else work with.





Our interests lie with the Classic and Foundation bred horses in the Shetland world. If nothing else I just love to look at them as we think they are really beautiful well made small replicas of some of the larger breeds we have worked with over they years.


----------

